# old school soundstream subs



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

hi ,
i am looking for some info on a old soundstream sub ,,
cira around 1995 ish .

it was a 10 not the ref range ie the ss10r or the spl10 ...
pretty sure it a duel coil ,, what other models did soundstream have around then .......


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Around that time were the Reference, SPL (IIRC the Mules were part of the SPL line), USA and Granite series.
There were no DVC subs produced by Soundstream until much later.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you thinking of the Exact series? They were SVC as well. Almost all the manuals for soundstream gear is available on their website: http://www.soundstream.com/owner-manuals.htm


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

yuri said:


> hi ,
> i am looking for some info on a old soundstream sub ,,
> cira around 1995 ish .
> 
> ...


What are you looking for, specifically? TS parameters or something else??

See if you can find what you're looking for on THIS PAGE, under "Discontinued Products".


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

in fact it is an 8 inch sub ,,, Soundstream USA 8" Dual voice coil .. 
anyone remember this ,not listed on the ss site that i can see ... edit i found the specs on the ss site ...

any of you guys know where i might be able to track some down ..............


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting- I didn't know the USA subs were DVC. I've seen 10s before, but have never seen any 8s. So the odds of finding some after all these years would be slim. Some of the USA series stuff was more available in Europe than the US, so perhaps there are some floating around over there.

<edit> Further checking shows the SPL line also had DVC drivers.


----------

